# Asterisk and ILBC [WORKAROUND]

## selig

I am having trouble enabling ILBC for Asterisk:

```

# emerge -pv ilbc-rfc3951

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies              ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/ilbc-rfc3951-0-r1  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

# emerge -pv asterisk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                 ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/asterisk-1.6.2.18.1  USE="alsa caps iconv samples speex ssl vorbis -dahdi -doc -freetds -jabber -ldap -lua -newt -oss -postgres -radius -snmp -span -sqlite" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

However, I still do not get the module in /usr/lib/asterisk/modules. Also, when I open up the CLI, I get this:

```

core show translation

         Translation times between formats (in microseconds) for one second of data

          Source Format (Rows) Destination Format (Columns)

           g723   gsm  ulaw  alaw g726aal2 adpcm  slin lpc10  g729 speex  ilbc  g726  g722 siren7 siren14 slin16

     g723     -     -     -     -        -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -      -       -      -

      gsm     -     -     2     2        -     2     1     -     -     -     -     -  4001      -       -   8002

     ulaw     -  8002     -     1        -     2     1     -     -     -     -     -  4001      -       -   8002

     alaw     -  8002     1     -        -     2     1     -     -     -     -     -  4001      -       -   8002

 g726aal2     -     -     -     -        -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -      -       -      -

    adpcm     -  8002     2     2        -     -     1     -     -     -     -     -  4001      -       -   8002

     slin     -  8001     1     1        -     1     -     -     -     -     -     -  4000      -       -   8001

    lpc10     -     -     -     -        -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -      -       -      -

     g729     -     -     -     -        -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -      -       -      -

    speex     -     -     -     -        -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -      -       -      -

     ilbc     -     -     -     -        -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -      -       -      -

     g726     -     -     -     -        -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -      -       -      -

     g722     - 12001  4001  4001        -  4001  4000     -     -     -     -     -     -      -       -   4001

   siren7     -     -     -     -        -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -      -       -      -

  siren14     -     -     -     -        -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -     -      -       -      -

   slin16     - 16001  8001  8001        -  8001  8000     -     -     -     -     -  4000      -       -      -

```

ILBC has no translations available, I definitely need a translation at least to GSM... I found some old thread here on forums but that was for version 1.2 and the patch does not work any more. What should I try?Last edited by selig on Sun Jun 26, 2011 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## selig

Well I just compiled Asterisk by hand and copied over the codec_ilbc.so to /usr/lib/asterisk/modules. Not an ideal solution but what else can I do?

----------

